
Ask HN: What's your self-hosted setup? - cjw3
I&#x27;m looking for ideas for apps &#x2F; systems to self host on a new VPC. I&#x27;m particularly interested in setting up a music library &#x2F; streaming service.
======
dngray
There was this a while back:

[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

[https://selfhosted.libhunt.com/](https://selfhosted.libhunt.com/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://old.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/)

and possibly some of the options on
[https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/) that are self
hosted

------
the_common_man
[https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io) is what I use for self-hosting my
stuff. For music library, you can look into emby.

